# Хочу поехать в Кастельфидардо на фабрики



## oleg45120 (20 Апр 2010)

Добрый день! Загорелся идеей поехать летом в Кастельфидардо, посмотреть инструменты на разных фабриках, пообщаться с мастерами. За границей никогда не был. Поэтому хочу узнать, как осуществить поездку? Нужно покупать путевку в турфирме, или есть какие-нибудь другие варианты? Если все же путевку, то в какую турфирму (Москва) лучше обратиться?


----------



## Pavel Shamatura (21 Апр 2010)

доброго времени суток!если хотите купить билеты подешевле,то лучше это сделать уже сейчас,например у меня в том году вышло Питер-Рим туда и обратно 15500(покупал билеты за неделю примерно),чем раньше покупаешь ,тем дещевле!в принципе все фирмы работают по одной схеме,у них база в нете по которой они смотрят наличие билетов и в общем и всё,за их услуги цена примерно везде одинаковая...!
а вообще мой совет,в октябре там будет конкурс ежегодный,можете КАК БЫ(а может вы хотите и поучаствовать)поехать,там обычно предоставляют не дорогое жильё,послушаете(или поиграете)на конкурсе,там же и фабрика и всё что вам надо!
есть автобусные туры,но ждать вас пока вы будете по фабрикам ходить никто не будет))или жить несколько дней в гостинице тоже не дёшего!
ну вот как-то так!))


----------



## oleg45120 (21 Апр 2010)

*Pavel Shamatura*,
Мне на работе оплачивают проезд в отпуск, а отпуск в июне


----------



## vbaev (22 Фев 2011)

Подниму тему)
кто в курсе, сколько стоит гостиница в Кастельфидардо?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (22 Фев 2011)

Зайдите на сайт booking.com наберите в поиске то место ,какое нужно и выбирайте по цене, бог вам в помощь. Если выбирать популярные места,то бронь делать надо сейчас, иначе ближе к лету, ничего интересного и приемлимого по цене может и не оказаться.Смотрите условия бронирования ,чтобы иметь возможность отказаться от брони без денег-это, если планы вдруг поменялись.И ,надеюсь ,что у вас карта Виза Классик или Мастеркард имеется.Карты таипа Маэстро и прочие Электроны не подойдут.Удачи!


----------

